# make scraper



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I saw on a show once, a guy made cabinet scrapers from old hand saw's. I have a few old saw's that I want to try it on. I'm having a hard time ruining the old saw's. Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.wkfinetools.com/tMaking/art/makingScraper/index.asphttp://http://www.wkfinetools.com/tMaking/art/makingScraper/index.asp


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I ask, and I recieve. Thanks.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

No prob.........


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I did end up making these from an old very pitted hand saw.
Chris


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Bigredc - those look great.
I made a scraper from one of those paint edgers. Works great as it already has a plastic handle to hold on to.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of any uses for old worn out 7-1/4" circular saw blades? I have a bunch I've been saving, because I figured the steel would be good for _something_, but I haven't found a use yet. Has anyone else?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

hmm, somewhere in here (another thread) i believe Daren mentioned using them for scrapers or plane blades. they also make great shop decor when you hang them on the wall  :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Planer and jointer knives make excellent scrapers. These work well and can do large areas. They can be fitted to a saw kerf in a strip of wood on edge as a handle.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I didn't think of using old table saw for anything. They do seem to be the right thickness for a plane knife. I just threw out 2 or 3 that came with a saw I bought. I've been wanting to make a wooden plane like Daren does but I didn't want to have to buy the iron for it. Darn. I was proud of myself for actually throwing something out.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

bigredc said:


> Darn. I was proud of myself for actually throwing something out.


That'll teach you!


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

For those who use scrapers regularly, what do you need to put the edge / hook on it? 

The catalogs seem to want to make it more complicated than what I suspect it is...to sell expensive tools. 

I see these triangular burnishers that they say are the thing to use...but then again Lee Valley or Veritas or Lie-Nielsen or whoever want to charge $$$$$ for what amounts to a piece of HSS...please help. I hate paying big bucks for a tool I could find in the landfill...


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't know what makes those things so 
special that lee nelson sells. You can use the shaft of a big screw driver. You could make something like this out of wood and use a drill bit
Chris


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Planer and jointer knives make excellent scrapers. These work well and can do large areas. They can be fitted to a saw kerf in a strip of wood on edge as a handle.


:blink:


----------



## Wiz1940 (Apr 6, 2008)

You could always take those old sawblades, get some clockworks at a hobby shop, and make some shop clocks out of them.

Wiz, the newbie to this forum


----------

